# Fixture Wattage ratings



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What is the individual socket rated for?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

No.. because then someone can put a 60w lamp in the other socket and the heat could crack the fixture glass :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> What is the individual socket rated for?


 
I dunno. I don't think it had a rating listed. If it does, it's probably 660w. And no, 660 is not a typo.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Why couldn't it. It would defeat the two bulb look of the fixture.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Why couldn't it. It would defeat the two bulb look of the fixture.


I never said I did. Or even would. It's just a question that came up today at work and I really didn't have an answer.

But then again..... I guess I'm just a rat who doesn't give a shît, seeing how it's not in my house. :laughing:

BTW, _your_ rat avatar is holding a sign.... what does the sign say?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I dunno. I don't think it had a rating listed. If it does, it's probably 660w. And no, 660 is not a typo.


 660w made perfect sense to me.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> BTW, _your_ rat avatar is holding a sign.... what does the sign say?


 It says will work for cheese.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> It says will work for cheese.


:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> It says will work for cheese.


 
"Will work for cheese" is four words. :no: The sign is at least 5 lines.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> "Will work for cheese" is four words. :no: The sign is at least 5 lines.


 Will work for some cheese.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> BTW, _your_ rat avatar is holding a sign.... what does the sign say?


Check out the union rat sign here. http://www.unite.org.nz/?q=node/493 I thought we were organizing our rat shops:laughing:.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Will work for some cheese.


Will work for cheese...............









































........and a knife to cut it with as well as stab my co-workers in the back.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Will work for cheese...............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There you go that sounds better.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Check out the union rat sign here. http://www.unite.org.nz/?q=node/493 I thought we were organizing our rat shops:laughing:.


 
Wow! *$15 an hour*... where do I sign up?

And what am I going to spend that additional $14.85/hr on?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Wow! *$15 an hour*... where do I sign up?
> 
> And what am I going to spend that additional $14.85/hr on?


Really good cheese!!!:laughing:

So what is the answer to the fixture question? Don't hijack your own threads 480:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> ................So what is the answer to the fixture question?......


Beats the cheese out of me. That's why I asked. It was brought up today at work and I didn't have an answer one way or another.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

60 W socket rating is for incandescent lamps. 660 W rating is for non-heat producing loads. This was important when we used to plug appliances into light sockets.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Put the 100 W in one socket and bait the other for another rat with that leftover crappy cheese since you'll be buying really good cheese with that $14.85/hr windfall....


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Beats the cheese out of me. That's why I asked. It was brought up today at work and I didn't have an answer one way or another.


Your the boss; establish your own rule. And if they don't like it go pick up another rat out of the gutter.:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Your the boss; establish your own rule. And if they don't like it go pick up another rat out of the gutter.:thumbup:


I already have a rule... if it's rated for two 60s, then it gets two 60s unless the customer wants something smaller.

I would not put a single 100 in, not no way, not no how. It's just a hypothetical question.










And it's _You're._


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Oooh ooooh get me out of the gutter boss! I even brought my own code book. FILL ER UP!


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> And it's _You're._


Well I'll be damned, thanks for that 480. I am trying to improve my typing skills. This whole spelling thing is aggravating however. I noticed the other day that my resume had some spelling errors in it. This was after I used the spell check at the unemployment office. That really pissed me off considering I had sent it to a prospective employer. So... if my grammar and spelling is improving its an effort to convey the fact that I am not a complete dumbas$.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rdr said:


> Oooh ooooh get me out of the gutter boss! I even brought my own code book. FILL ER UP!









http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc172/480sparky/ratnotes3.jpg​


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

480sparky said:


>


Wait you mean I have to work 10 nonexistent hours every week? No extra cheese for that, right? :thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

rdr said:


> Oooh ooooh get me out of the gutter boss! I even brought my own code book. FILL ER UP!


Uh, you do know 480 owns a copy of every year of the NEC codebooks? Your notebook is not gonna hold all that sir:laughing:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

No kidding, I did once see a guy come on a job I think he was maybe a 2nd or 3rd year app. and he was carrying more power tools and hand tools than some small shops I've seen......of course this was also the same guy who got fired for splicing a ground inside a conduit because "the J-man told me to" even though there were 5 other guys saying otherwise. The only reason it was discovered at all was because the foreman caught a mistake he made and it had to be re-pulled.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Uh, you do know 480 owns a copy of every year of the NEC codebooks? Your notebook is not gonna hold all that sir:laughing:


They sell more notebooks everyday. It's all good. :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rdr said:


> Wait you mean I have to work 10 nonexistent hours every week? No extra cheese for that, right? :thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I own more tools than most small shops. Explain splicing grounds?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> I own more tools than most small shops.......


I cracked $100k it tools years ago.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

480sparky said:


>


I have an idea. Why don't I sub out my 178 hrs whilst I go get a real job? Hell, I can get 4 or 5 of them and never do anything.....CHA CHING!!!!


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I own more tools than most small shops. Explain splicing grounds?


He messed up and cut a ground wire short so he wire nutted another piece onto it and sent it on down the pipe so he wouldn't have to tell anyone he  ed up......I wasn't on that job but that was the consensus I got


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

rdr said:


> ......Hell, I can get 4 or 5 of them and never do anything.....CHA CHING!!!!


So, you're thinking about becoming a politician? :laughing:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So, you're thinking about becoming a politician? :laughing:


Thinking about it? I'm so full of **** I'm already halfway there.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I cracked $100k it tools years ago.


I did not say I owned more than electrician talk rat shops. Most of them are better equipped than some of the big union industrial shops 'round here.:laughing:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

nolabama said:


> I did not say I owned more than electrician talk rat shops. Most of them are better equipped than some of the big union industrial shops 'round here.:laughing:









Did I mention I have all my own tools?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Uh, you do know 480 owns a copy of every year of the NEC codebooks? Your notebook is not gonna hold all that sir:laughing:


I actually am looking for 15 I don't have.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I actually am looking for 15 I don't have.


:001_huh:I thought you had them all. BTW stop posting pics of Peter D's tool tote.:laughing:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Peter doesn't have tools.....I believe I read in another thread how he does everything with his teeth.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

rdr said:


> He messed up and cut a ground wire short so he wire nutted another piece onto it and sent it on down the pipe so he wouldn't have to tell anyone he  ed up......I wasn't on that job but that was the consensus I got


He should have used a butt splice:whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> :001_huh:I thought you had them all. ..........


Gawd I wish.

I'm missing an original 1987, as well as 1899, 1901, 1903, 1904, 1905, 1907, 1909, 1913, 1918, 1942, 1943, 1945, 1954 and 1958.

The 1987 I have is a reprint, and the 1901 is a Handbook.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Why is the 1987 a reprint? That seems odd.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Gawd I wish.
> 
> I'm missing an original 1987, as well as 1899, 1901, 1903, 1904, 1905, 1907, 1909, 1913, 1918, 1942, 1943, 1945, 1954 and 1958.
> 
> The 1987 I have is a reprint, and the 1901 is a Handbook.


PFFFFF "NEC" just another conspiracy by the man to cramp my style.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Why is the 1987 a reprint? That seems odd.


Typo.... my bad. 1897.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

1978 my favorite


----------

